# MacBook Pro Won't Connect to Internet



## risingPhoenix (Aug 5, 2009)

I installed Covenant Eyes (CE; http://www.covenanteyes.com/) on my MacBook Pro (Mac OS X 10.5). This software emailed reports to other people of all the web sites I visited. Then, I tried to uninstall the program. 

Instead of clicking CE's uninstall icon I deleted all CE files in my "Applications" folder. Now my computer can't connect to the internet. I already called CE's tech support and they said they fixed the problem on their end. I still can't connect to the internet.

How can I get my MacBook Pro to connect to the internet again?


----------



## djackmac (Aug 6, 2009)

I'd try reinstalling the program and then uninstalling it properly using the uninstall option to see if that helps.


----------

